# AppleScript appel de routines



## Moutet (18 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai une routine la première fois que je l'appelle cà fonctionne à la seconde fois j'ai cette erreur:
error "«script» ne comprend pas le message « maVariableRapport »." number -1708 from «script»

Merci pou votre aide

Ci dessous le script :
on maVariableRapport()
    display dialog " Que doit contenir le rapport ?" default answer ""

    set maVariableRapport to (text returned of the result) as text

    set typeVariableRapport to maVariableRapport

    return typeVariableRapport

end maVariableRapport

set maPremiereVariableRapport to my maVariableRapport()

set dialogResult to display dialog "Le rapport doit contenir autre chose ?" buttons {"Ok", "Annuler"} default button 1

if button returned of dialogResult = "Ok" then



    set maSecondeVariable to my maVariableRapport()

end if


----------



## zeltron54 (18 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir,

L'erreur est que tu te sers du nom de la routine (à l'intérieur de la routine) comme variable !

Ton script devrait plutôt être : 
(j'ai ajouté l'affichage des 2 variables.)


```
on maVariableRapport()
    display dialog " Que doit contenir le rapport ?" default answer ""
    set typeVariableRapport to (text returned of the result) as text
    return typeVariableRapport
end maVariableRapport

set maPremiereVariableRapport to my maVariableRapport()
display dialog "Ma première variable est : " & maPremiereVariableRapport
set dialogResult to display dialog "Le rapport doit contenir autre chose ?" buttons {"Ok", "Annuler"} default button 1

if button returned of dialogResult = "Ok" then
    set maSecondeVariable to my maVariableRapport()
    display dialog "Ma seconde variable est : " & maSecondeVariable
end if
```


----------



## Moutet (19 Mars 2020)

Merci Zeltron,

J'ai  tourner 150 fois autour sans m'appercevoir que j'utilisais le même nom de variable que la routine, il faut que j'achète une autre paire de lunette.
Encore  Merci.


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Mars 2020)

Ok !
Bonne journée ...


----------

